# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Tư vấn  con trượt THk

## Lyhung0879

Cho em hỏi  con trượt này dùng ok không  các bác

----------


## CKD

Có ray kèm theo không mà ô với kê bác chủ?.
Nghe nói THK là hàng của Nhật thì phải. Mà hàng Nhật thì chắc tốt hơn chị na.

----------


## Lyhung0879

> Có ray kèm theo không mà ô với kê bác chủ?.
> Nghe nói THK là hàng của Nhật thì phải. Mà hàng Nhật thì chắc tốt hơn chị na.



hehe, em vừa đc cho vài con nên tham khảo ae ấy mà, tiếc là không có ray kèm

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉ có con trượt không có ray !!! thôi đem cất vào tủ đi bác , hôm nào có cha nào đăng tin mua thì mình lôi ra bán chứ có 1 món thì chỉ biết nhìn nhau mà cười.

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Cho em hỏi  con trượt này dùng ok không  các bác


Bán nhiu... Hehehe

----------


## Trungnh1

> chỉ có con trượt không có ray !!! thôi đem cất vào tủ đi bác , hôm nào có cha nào đăng tin mua thì mình lôi ra bán chứ có 1 món thì chỉ biết nhìn nhau mà cười.


Cho mình hỏi thông số con này với ah

----------


## Trungnh1

> Cho em hỏi  con trượt này dùng ok không  các bác


Bạn có bao nhiêu cặp vậy.  hiện giờ đã bán chưa , cho mình xin giá

----------

